# escaping britian



## ex Rifleman (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm nearly 35 years old and trying to find ways to emigrate to Canada,America,Australia or New Zealand...as you can tell I'm not fussy as long as I can get my family out of Britian.I served in the British Army in the Royal Green Jackets for 7 years and settling back in Liverpool must be my biggest regret.I am honest and reliable probably due to coming from a hard working family and my military background.I have a wife and 2 sons and everything I do is for thier benefit.I can drive trucks up to a class 2 in britian (not sure what that is in other countries) and can do general building work.I am also involved in kids football (soccer) by coaching/managing a team and I'm involved in other teams as a committee member so hopefully that bit of information can give you an idea of the type of person I am.If anyone could help me in ANY way at all I would be grateful...ideally if a trucking firm/building firm is willing to take a chance on me and sponsor me for immigration that would be my best option,I'm not accustommed to letting people down...thanks for any help folks
Gerard


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

ex Rifleman said:


> I'm nearly 35 years old and trying to find ways to emigrate to Canada,America,Australia or New Zealand...as you can tell I'm not fussy as long as I can get my family out of Britian.I served in the British Army in the Royal Green Jackets for 7 years and settling back in Liverpool must be my biggest regret.I am honest and reliable probably due to coming from a hard working family and my military background.I have a wife and 2 sons and everything I do is for thier benefit.I can drive trucks up to a class 2 in britian (not sure what that is in other countries) and can do general building work.I am also involved in kids football (soccer) by coaching/managing a team and I'm involved in other teams as a committee member so hopefully that bit of information can give you an idea of the type of person I am.If anyone could help me in ANY way at all I would be grateful...ideally if a trucking firm/building firm is willing to take a chance on me and sponsor me for immigration that would be my best option,I'm not accustommed to letting people down...thanks for any help folks
> Gerard


I realize you may never be back to read this, so I am posting this mainly for others who are thinking of posting on here. If you really want people to take you seriously, don't say, "I'm not fussy" about emigrating to Canada, or America, Australia or New Zealand. A statement like that makes it sound like you are not serious about coming to Canada, so no one wants to waste their time replying, which could be why you have zero replies.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Gerard, try applying to individual provinces instead. It is a much easier process. 

This website explains it: Provincial Nomination Program (PNP) - Immigrate to Canada Faster

You can apply to a province you have no intention of remaining in. Ones like PEI, Saskatchewan or Newfoundland can be easier than BC or Ontario. Once you have the permanent residency card, you can move anywhere in Canada. Just make an honest effort at finding a job in the sponsoring province first, even if you don't stay there.


----------



## kazz (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like you are just down in the dumps at the moment in Liverpool. Who says that there not fussy where they go? My other half spent 13yrs in the HM forces and he knew he wanted Canada... It's not an easy thing... It took two yrs and alot of money to get here..... My husband had all his licences in the UK (ie: HAZMAT , Class 2 etc ). As soon as he got a Canadian licence, he lost all his driving quals. The qualification do not carry over.... you need to start over. 
So please take this seriously, you have a family to support to. I have been in Canada for 2 yrs now and I want to go back to the UK within the next year or so. The Canadian winter in a force to be reckoned with!


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

kazz said:


> Sounds like you are just down in the dumps at the moment in Liverpool. Who says that there not fussy where they go? My other half spent 13yrs in the HM forces and he knew he wanted Canada... It's not an easy thing... It took two yrs and alot of money to get here..... My husband had all his licences in the UK (ie: HAZMAT , Class 2 etc ). As soon as he got a Canadian licence, he lost all his driving quals. The qualification do not carry over.... you need to start over.
> So please take this seriously, you have a family to support to. I have been in Canada for 2 yrs now and I want to go back to the UK within the next year or so. The Canadian winter in a force to be reckoned with!


You must mean the winter where you live, because in south west BC, southern Vancouver Island, we get little or no snow, and temps above freezing more often than below.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Vancouver & Victoria are much like southern England.

As you can see by this picture of the vegetation on a Vancouver beach.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

telcoman said:


> Vancouver & Victoria are much like southern England.
> 
> As you can see by this picture of the vegetation on a Vancouver beach.


And to all those people who think, or say Canadian winters are are harsh, please exclude south west BC , because in reality, this picture could have been taken at any time of year, even in the middle of winter, although in winter there might be a few more clouds in the sky. I have 3 of those palms in my yard, plus a banana tree!


----------



## ex Rifleman (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks for the comments people,I can assure you I am desperate to get out of England...I should'nt have used the "not fussy" comment myself though I am open to any of the 4 countries mentioned mainly as I don't speak any other languagues.Canada is where I WANT to go so I will have to get my head down and crack on and see where it gets me,you would'nt want to live where I live and I dont want to raise my 2 boys here,like everyone else I only want the best for them...........thanks again though


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Try the provincial nomination program. It is much easier.


----------



## DunkFunk (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello Rifle man

I have been now in Alberta (sherwood park) for 5 months. We came in on a permant residency visa which took us approx 3 years from start to finish to achieve. The application process has changed now I think and you need to have a skill on the Jobs list that is published on the CIC web site. 
Its been a long time coming for us but we are here now and glad to say VERY happy in the Edmonton area. We have just bought a house and move this weekend out of rented accomodation. I made the very risky decision to up sticks from the UK with no job offer or anything . We sold our house and landed in Jan this year to what I keep getting told was the worst winter (for snow) they have seen for a longtime.
I think you sound like myself in character, I was very determined not to let my family down and get a job very quickly. My background is in logistics (not driving).
My wife and I worked very hard to set our selves up get our son into kindergarten. Its been a whirlwind but ever step has been a learning curve and we are as I said very happy.
We had a friend to stay with for the first 2 weeks but that was it. You would need some cash behind you to support yourselves for the first 6 months possibly but also having some cash for a deposit on a house has helped us out no end.
There are pro's and con's to Alberta but mostley pro's. 
We moved for our sake and the childrens. Canada has lots of greats, great people, great prospects, great schools, great landscapes..well you get the picture.
Yes minus 30 is something to behold but you know what life over here goes on, shovelling snow keeps you fit and digging your truck out of the snow is almost fun.
Saying all that we are having 25+ right now and its excellent weather.

I guess I just wanted you to know that we think Canada is a great choice, its worked for us and we are by no means 'high flyers' or trained in bio chemistry type thing. 
Good luck with your choice but look into CIC website first and find out whats going on.

If you have any questions about life in canada please feel free to message me.

Thanks

Dunk


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Gerard, like you I am Ex RGJ. Although 20 years older than you. You don't explain why you want to leave Britain. Canada, Australia & New Zealand are quite different places so I would advise thinking about why you want to leave and what you expect to be better elsewhere.
I'll be going to Malaysia eventually, because that is where my wife hails from. I wouldn't go for negative reasons.

Best of luck. Swift & Bold.

Steve


----------



## Londonuck (May 3, 2011)

Palm trees in English Bay... we've got them in Co Mayo as well mate, Barbados it is not


----------



## ex Rifleman (Jun 25, 2011)

rifleman said:


> Gerard, like you I am Ex RGJ. Although 20 years older than you. You don't explain why you want to leave Britain. Canada, Australia & New Zealand are quite different places so I would advise thinking about why you want to leave and what you expect to be better elsewhere.
> I'll be going to Malaysia eventually, because that is where my wife hails from. I wouldn't go for negative reasons.
> 
> Best of luck. Swift & Bold.
> ...


thanks for your comment steve,I want to leave england as no matter how hard I work I dont seem to get anywhere and yet the sick lame and lazy claiming benefits are living in dream land.I pay into the system but the system wont help me when I need it.I work to survive but if I can emigrate to hopefully Canada then I can work to live....its good to hear from a fellow Rfn too.Can I ask what battalion you was in and do you know a fella called Tommy Fairclough?? I was in 2nd Battalion but it was origanally the 3rd battalion (army merges and stuff) the RGJ reunion in Winchester has just been on over the weekend aswell...swift and bold Steve


----------



## ex Rifleman (Jun 25, 2011)

DunkFunk said:


> Hello Rifle man
> 
> I have been now in Alberta (sherwood park) for 5 months. We came in on a permant residency visa which took us approx 3 years from start to finish to achieve. The application process has changed now I think and you need to have a skill on the Jobs list that is published on the CIC web site.
> Its been a long time coming for us but we are here now and glad to say VERY happy in the Edmonton area. We have just bought a house and move this weekend out of rented accomodation. I made the very risky decision to up sticks from the UK with no job offer or anything . We sold our house and landed in Jan this year to what I keep getting told was the worst winter (for snow) they have seen for a longtime.
> ...


your comments have brightened my day up no end dunk...I was'nt able to see any light at the end of this but now after reading that I have a new sense of determination now.I realise that its going to be tough and that CIC have changed a few things but I'm giving it a go...you can expect a few messages from me ha ha,thanks


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

ex Rifleman said:


> thanks for your comment steve,I want to leave england as no matter how hard I work I dont seem to get anywhere and yet the sick lame and lazy claiming benefits are living in dream land.I pay into the system but the system wont help me when I need it.I work to survive but if I can emigrate to hopefully Canada then I can work to live....its good to hear from a fellow Rfn too.Can I ask what battalion you was in and do you know a fella called Tommy Fairclough?? I was in 2nd Battalion but it was origanally the 3rd battalion (army merges and stuff) the RGJ reunion in Winchester has just been on over the weekend aswell...swift and bold Steve


I was 2nd Battalion when we had 3. Don't know that name, but do know Kevin Kempton who was in your battalion and about your age.


----------



## ex Rifleman (Jun 25, 2011)

rifleman said:


> I was 2nd Battalion when we had 3. Don't know that name, but do know Kevin Kempton who was in your battalion and about your age.


I know Kev Kemton yes...I'm on facebook and he is on my friends list.He was in snipers yes I know the lad...small world ha ha


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep, that's him. He is a firefighter now, I also keep in touch with him mainly via Facebook. I haven't actually met up with him for over a year. Should arrange to have a beer with him really.


----------



## pocobear6 (Jul 20, 2011)

ex Rifleman said:


> thanks for the comments people,I can assure you I am desperate to get out of England...I should'nt have used the "not fussy" comment myself though I am open to any of the 4 countries mentioned mainly as I don't speak any other languagues.Canada is where I WANT to go so I will have to get my head down and crack on and see where it gets me,you would'nt want to live where I live and I dont want to raise my 2 boys here,like everyone else I only want the best for them...........thanks again though


Hi there, we were desperate to leave the UK too. You can try to get into Canada on a work permit, if you can find an employer who is willing to hire you and go thru all the relevant paper work that allows them to employ people from overseas. The employer has to apply for an LMO and get a positive one. It stands for labour market opinion I believe. Look at CIC Canada and it gives you loads of info. Otherwise, you could try contacting employment agencies either in the UK or London who place people in skills shortage jobs in Canada, and they usually do all the paperwork that the employer needs to be able to hire you. Finally, you could apply for permanent residence from the UK if you meet the requirements. Again, CIC Canada is a good place to start.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

If you want a heads up on Australia the Regimental Association has a branch out there.


----------



## ex Rifleman (Jun 25, 2011)

rifleman said:


> Yep, that's him. He is a firefighter now, I also keep in touch with him mainly via Facebook. I haven't actually met up with him for over a year. Should arrange to have a beer with him really.


I sent kev a message saying I had come across you on this site he was saying he would like to get out of England...fingers crossed,hard graft and a bit of luck it all works out cos this place has gone to the dogs


----------



## ex Rifleman (Jun 25, 2011)

pocobear6 said:


> Hi there, we were desperate to leave the UK too. You can try to get into Canada on a work permit, if you can find an employer who is willing to hire you and go thru all the relevant paper work that allows them to employ people from overseas. The employer has to apply for an LMO and get a positive one. It stands for labour market opinion I believe. Look at CIC Canada and it gives you loads of info. Otherwise, you could try contacting employment agencies either in the UK or London who place people in skills shortage jobs in Canada, and they usually do all the paperwork that the employer needs to be able to hire you. Finally, you could apply for permanent residence from the UK if you meet the requirements. Again, CIC Canada is a good place to start.


thanks for that information as I hadn't heard of the LMO my info is a bit sketchy at the minute,I'm getting on the CIC website again and some people have said try it province by province but I will try anything if it will get my family out of here


----------



## dubioustranger (Jun 3, 2011)

*Those are windmill palms*



carlb said:


> And to all those people who think, or say Canadian winters are are harsh, please exclude south west BC , because in reality, this picture could have been taken at any time of year, even in the middle of winter, although in winter there might be a few more clouds in the sky. I have 3 of those palms in my yard, plus a banana tree!


...so they are pretty hardy (temperate country palm trees, not Mediterranean or Tropical). But I guess they probably don't grow anywhere in CND outside the Pacific shores of BC.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ex Rifleman said:


> I'm nearly 35 years old and trying to find ways to emigrate to Canada,America,Australia or New Zealand...as you can tell I'm not fussy as long as I can get my family out of Britian.I served in the British Army in the Royal Green Jackets for 7 years and settling back in Liverpool must be my biggest regret.I am honest and reliable probably due to coming from a hard working family and my military background.I have a wife and 2 sons and everything I do is for thier benefit.I can drive trucks up to a class 2 in britian (not sure what that is in other countries) and can do general building work.I am also involved in kids football (soccer) by coaching/managing a team and I'm involved in other teams as a committee member so hopefully that bit of information can give you an idea of the type of person I am.If anyone could help me in ANY way at all I would be grateful...ideally if a trucking firm/building firm is willing to take a chance on me and sponsor me for immigration that would be my best option,I'm not accustommed to letting people down...thanks for any help folks
> Gerard


Hi,
Whilst I can understand you not wanting to live in GB, after all, I haven't lived there for 27 years, I think you need to be careful. You have a family to think of. Just wanting to escape from Britain isn't enough. You need to actively want to go to another place, find out about that place and make sure it's the right place for your family before you go, which is what you're doing right now. Moving a few times 'cos you've made a mistake is expensive and emotional. Fine when it's just you, but hard, too hard for a family IMO.
All I'm saying is don't focus on escaping. Focus on what a new country can offer your family and what you have to offer the country.


----------



## sherrie1420 (Aug 2, 2010)

You also need to address why you want to escape and tackle any issues first. The last thing you want or need when starting over is your problems to follow you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sherrie1420 said:


> You also need to address why you want to escape and tackle any issues first. The last thing you want or need when starting over is your problems to follow you.


That's right.

For example, we ofen get people on the Spain forum saying they're unemployed and want to come to Spain to look for work. There's 20% unemployment in Spain at the moment, rising to over 40% for under 25's!! Others say they want to escape the weather, but many houses in the south have been built as holiday/ summer homes and are bitterly cold in the winter...


----------



## MotormanTM (Aug 7, 2011)

My wife and I came ove to Canada from the Wirral and I'm with most others in saying you CAN'T be 'not fussy'! We did a lot of soul searching and research and ended up in Labrador. While we are here for a short time, all the research in the world will not prepare you for things! We are moving on due to isolation and othe issues but would not have changed it for the world. However, YOU MUST BE SO SURE YOU WANT TO MOVE AND WHERE YOU WANT TO MOVE TO! This is not something you can do lightly. Please don't just move your whole family to somewhere you aren't fussy moving to. It's not like moving from Kirkby to Crosby. This will be the BIGGEST decision you will EVER make in your life! The best of luck if you do move.


----------



## ex Rifleman (Jun 25, 2011)

oooooo that not fussy comment was a real no goer...I have visited family in Canada twice and I can honestly say I love the place and with USA just across the border theres the whole of North America to explore,its not a decision I have taken lightly I have discussed it with the the wife and asked the kids would they want to live there and they were genuinely excited by the idea.What I meant by not fussy was that I would live in any of the countries mentioned but Canada is the preferred option.My family has been with me in southern England,Northern Ireland/Ireland and in Germany and we are not afraid of a challenge but I dont like to gamble I need to make sure that whatever I do it will have to work and we are not afraid to MAKE it work...working hard in England as I do I can get by but by working hard in Canada I know I can work to LIVE,I am a grafter I'm not shy of any work and its all for my family...your comments have been brilliant so I thank you


----------

